# plow frame scrapping going into driveways



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

whats up everyone?! New to the site. Great info!
Let me cut right to the chase. To much **** chat kills me when people try to explain their problems.

I have a 2006 Chevy 2500HD with a brand new 2009 western pro 8' steel blade. I've had the torsion bars cranked up on the truck and the plow frame set at configuration 2 (If you're familiar with the config. set up western plows). Config 2 seems to just right for the angle on the plow and the shoes are parallel with ground while plowing.

I have a few driveways with an incline off the street. When i pull into the driveway(or back in), the bottom of the frame on the plow is scrapping the **** out of the driveway. Not to mention possible damage to the equip. There's only about 4" to 5" of clearance.

Is this normal to have such low clearance with this set-up on a Chevy??
Anyone else having this trouble with this set-up??
And..... What can I do??

Thanks in advance for your quick responses!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most trucks will do this . Depends on the incline of the approach . Try going in at a angle .


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanx Grand. Driving in at an angle helped me get into the driveway, but it was tough to get a clean swipe at the end of the driveway. As you would heading straight in or out. 
I was thinking about jacking up those torsion bars some more or get some more weight in the back. (on top of the 500# allready) Might be over doing it though on the weight if i put more in...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I wouldn't say most trucks do this, although I knew you'd be driving a Chevy before I opened the thread. I think you could go heavier with the ballast and be ok. I run about 750 lbs and wouldn't hesitate to throw more back there if I thought it would help. What size tires are you running? With more ballast and a taller yet still narrow tire you could pick up another couple inches in the front if you are running a small tire currently. Of course you will have to readjust your blade so it's sits flat again.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

JDiepstra;896851 said:


> I wouldn't say most trucks do this, although I knew you'd be driving a Chevy before I opened the thread. I think you could go heavier with the ballast and be ok. I run about 750 lbs and wouldn't hesitate to throw more back there if I thought it would help. What size tires are you running? With more ballast and a taller yet still narrow tire you could pick up another couple inches in the front if you are running a small tire currently. Of course you will have to readjust your blade so it's sits flat again.


I thought the same thing! I was like "This guy has a Chevy..."

Nothing wrong with GM plow rigs, they just need a couple parts on the front when you buy a plow.

Check out part number SSC-13 SuperCoils for GM 3/4 tons that will ADD 1 and 3/4 inches to the front along with the taller tire idea from JDiepstra. (That's a good idea!) 4800 pounds of load capacity, too.

http://www.supersprings.com/sc_product.asp


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

if its a 2500 it has 245 75 tires from the factory(it looks stupid and the stock tires suck) but go up to a 265 75 or 285 75 tire and they make a 2.5 leveling kit that will help along with the ballast all else fails approach them at an angle... i have a lowered show truck i drive in the summer and i gotta take all inclined driveways and RR tracks like that


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks everyone for the great input.

I just put on brand new Cooper a/t's 265/75R16 10ply. 

Which is the best option.... New coil springs or a leveling kit?

ProSeasons... If I were to get these springs for the front, do the torsion bars and the plow configuration need to change? And do I also need to adjust the front end in the Springtime?

I will also get more weight. Maybe bump it up to 700# or so.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

7_below;896924 said:


> thanks everyone for the great input.
> 
> I just put on brand new Cooper a/t's 265/75R16 10ply.
> 
> ...


\

Yeah, but a lot of people say they like the slightly lifted look and get all excited by the prospect of new tires. But yeah, you wil have to dial it all in to where you like it.


----------



## builtupbowtie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have never seen these super coils before. what would be better a set of those or timbrens? I would imagine the ride would change with adding coils when the plow is not mounted?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

builtupbowtie;897040 said:


> I have never seen these super coils before. what would be better a set of those or timbrens? I would imagine the ride would change with adding coils when the plow is not mounted?


You probably would not like the ride. If I were you I would go with the Timbrens. My concern is rather the ride with the plow on the truck.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Good point... with those coils in the ride must be pretty stiff without the plow on huh. My ride is allready terrible with those torsions jacked up.

Ive heard of those timbrens before. What do they actually do? Just lessen the sag on the front end of the truck?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Timbrens are just a bigger rubber bumpstop than the factory ones. As the suspension compresses down due to the weight of the plow, they will rest on the TImbrens which will compress, rather than just sagging all the way to the factory bumpstops.

Personally I would get stiffer coils as they will carry the weight of the plow better, rather than just sort of absorbing the sag a bit, if that makes sense.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks JD... That makes total sense. Are they any other coils out there that you would recommend?
The link that ProSeason posted doesn't show coils for my year truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone here installed those supercoils on an 06 3/4 ton GM 4wd? Pics?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;897279 said:


> Has anyone here installed those supercoils on an 06 3/4 ton GM 4wd? Pics?


Thanks for showing me the thread.  I have never seen anything like these and I'm wondering also.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's the link to the SuperCoils

http://www.truckcampersupply.com/ssc-13chevygm.aspx


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

7_below;897275 said:


> thanks JD... That makes total sense. Are they any other coils out there that you would recommend?
> The link that ProSeason posted doesn't show coils for my year truck.


Yes it does.

Again, your'e looking for part number SSC-13. The ones with 4800 pounds of support and 1 and 3/4 inches of lift. They are for Chevy 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks made 1988 to 2007.

You said you had a 2006?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ProSeasons;897517 said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Again, your'e looking for part number SSC-13. The ones with 4800 pounds of support and 1 and 3/4 inches of lift. They are for Chevy 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks made 1988 to 2007.
> 
> You said you had a 2006?


Love to see these installed on anything but a pre 2000 2WD GM truck. Because thats all they'll fit. 

Super Springs brand "SuperCoils" advertisements have been application incorrect ever since they first came out. They don't even make any coils for a torsion bar equipped GM truck..because there's is no place to locate one.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

yup, i see it now. Sorry proseason. Thought I read a differnt part #.

Hey b&b... Are you saying these shouldn't go on a 2006 chevy 2500hd?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Sorry 7_below.

I thought the 4wd IFS sat on a coil as well. Holding a plow up and half of a truck on torsion bars is an impressive engineering feat.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

7_below;897703 said:


> Hey b&b... Are you saying these shouldn't go on a 2006 chevy 2500hd?


It's not that they shouldn't be installed...they CAN'T be installed. Because they're for a coil sprung pre 2000 model year 2WD truck, not a 2000-current torsion bar suspended 2500. Like I mentioned, all their product listings are incorrect.

And that is why Timbrens (or a Timbrens style product) or Firestone's air over shock assist kits are the only two common load boosting options for a T-bar equipped GM truck.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok. Gotcha. I didn't think my truck had coils on the front, but it seemed like the way the product was described that it would fit.
Well it sounds like I should look into timbrens and maybe that firestone item. 
I really need to gain about another 2 inches of clearance and should be all set. If anyone comes up with any other suggestions, let me know. 
Thanks all for the info!


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

7_below;896815 said:


> whats up everyone?! New to the site. Great info!
> Let me cut right to the chase. To much **** chat kills me when people try to explain their problems.
> 
> I have a 2006 Chevy 2500HD with a brand new 2009 western pro 8' steel blade. I've had the torsion bars cranked up on the truck and the plow frame set at configuration 2 (If you're familiar with the config. set up western plows). Config 2 seems to just right for the angle on the plow and the shoes are parallel with ground while plowing.
> ...


no worry mate ...chevys do that . i cant think of a remedy just yet .


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

B&B;897717 said:


> It's not that they shouldn't be installed...they CAN'T be installed. Because they're for a coil sprung pre 2000 model year 2WD truck, not a 2000-current torsion bar suspended 2500. Like I mentioned, all their product listings are incorrect.
> 
> And that is why Timbrens (or a Timbrens style product) or Firestone's air over shock assist kits are the only two common load boosting options for a T-bar equipped GM truck.


Man, you know everything!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2COR517;897279 said:


> Has anyone here installed those supercoils on an 06 3/4 ton GM *4wd*? Pics?


Come on, give me a little credit! I put the clue right there


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

HaHa... Thanks guys. Do u think if I did a leveling kit in the front and those air assist shocks would do the trick? Or would it give me the clearance I need, but throw off the level angle of the plow. It almost seems like I can't get a happy medium.  
Damn.... What to do... What to do... 

Do fisher frames ride a little higher on chevy's? Maybe I went with the wrong plow for this truck?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You mentioned in your first post that you had "cranked" the T-bars already. How much exactly did you turn them? Enough to level the truck..or close to level?


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey b&b. Yup, I turned em up pretty good. Not all the way maxed out but pretty close. I might be able to get a couple more inches by turning them some more. But i'm fearful to turn up too much and create problems. I heard that it wasn't good to go too far with them.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I would say that it's pretty darn close to level.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you post a pic or two? From the side, with the camera about level with the tops of the tires? One with the blade up, one with it down.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

has anyone checked his plow set-up?..

perhaps its installed wrong and set too low? They did that to mine.....

that plow should have 4 different heights to choose from depending on vehicle height.......raise the whole thing..


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Will post pics soon. I went down to my mechanic to day. We checked the plow and it was set at the lowest hole. We changed the configuration to the second hole from the bottom. It brought the plow frame up about an inch or so. But it did change the cutting edge angle. I'm gonna be pushin snow tonight so I'll see if it helped. If it's still bumping I'll go up one more hole maybe. But i'm nervous about changing the cutting angle of the blade too much.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

sitting on a level lot the a-frame should be level as the truck....not nose down....

BELIEVE me.....the lowest hole is where mine sits on a F250 with 6" of lift and 35's...then stock tires and it rubs curbs if i push past them....the plow frame rubs em...

you need to be AT LEAST 2nd up if not third.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

i got the same problem with my f150 the conventional plow frame came off of a 250 so i think the plow frame is ajusted to for the height of f250s. about to order some air lift 1000 bags for the front heard good things about them so far.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I just ordered a set of Timbrens. Seems like the best place to start on my budget. Thanks everyone for the insight! I will update after I get em on.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm speechless I was reading this thread thinking WTF. Only 2 out of about 10 guys were aware that those were wrong. Who doesn't know that GM trucks ONLY use torsion bars?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;910610 said:


> I'm speechless I was reading this thread thinking WTF. Only 2 out of about 10 guys were aware that those were wrong. Who doesn't know that GM trucks ONLY use torsion bars?


i like many others just sat back and read "coils" on a GM......sure....
one of those mistakes you just watch unfold for entertainment.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;910610 said:


> I'm speechless I was reading this thread thinking WTF. Only 2 out of about 10 guys were aware that those were wrong. Who doesn't know that GM trucks ONLY use torsion bars?


i like many others just sat back and read "coils" on a GM......sure....

one of those mistakes you just watch unfold for entertainment.

FYI....any ford from 97-03 150 or 250 was t-bars as well.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dissociative;910966 said:


> i like many others just sat back and read "coils" on a GM......sure....
> one of those mistakes you just watch unfold for entertainment.


Fun, ain't it?


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;910610 said:


> I'm speechless I was reading this thread thinking WTF. Only 2 out of about 10 guys were aware that those were wrong. Who doesn't know that GM trucks ONLY use torsion bars?


Yeah that's what i was thinking. The make a torsion key kit maybe try looking into that


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*coils*



NICHOLS LANDSCA;910610 said:


> I'm speechless I was reading this thread thinking WTF. Only 2 out of about 10 guys were aware that those were wrong. Who doesn't know that GM trucks ONLY use torsion bars?


I wouldn't caps lock ONLY and generalize GM trucks. The new 1500's have coils. Now, for all 2500's trucks, your statement would be correct! Just saying


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't think they could be used with T-Bars either.....
Very miss leading ....


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

That's great that people on this site are just "sitting back and watching these threads unfold for entertainment" when people need help with their setups.
We all have the same common interest. And that's plowing snow!
Let's put the bullsh*t aside and help each other out!


----------

